# Help buying a 1 TB Ext HDD.



## Technogeared007 (May 22, 2014)

Hello guys. I'm looking to buy a External 1 TB HDD soon. Maybe a week and I prefer ordering it online. Seeing how cheap HDD's are on Flipkart these days, I surfed through them and short listed Transcend StoreJet 25M3 to buy which is around 3.7k there. I would want to know whether my decision is correct. If not, please suggest me a good External 1TB HDD within 4k. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2014)

get WD My Passport/My Backup instead.


----------



## Technogeared007 (May 22, 2014)

What is the advantage that I'd get on My passport which is worth 200-300 bucks than I'm getting on that Transcend?


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2014)

Security software to be precise is actually the advantage of getting my passport


----------



## true_lies (May 22, 2014)

Also, Transcend one requires 2 USB-2 ports for power (or 1 for USB-3), will not work on most other devices which have single USB-2 port


----------



## Technogeared007 (May 22, 2014)

Oh, so do you guys think My Passport will be the best bang for 4k?


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

+1 to My Passport.


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2014)

At a price under 4k eyes closed and buy it.


----------



## Technogeared007 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. Buying My Passport then..


----------

